# Recherche de police



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Sous iWork, j'ai la police "Lucida Grande". Mais, je n'arrive pas à la mettre en italique. Je pense qu'il me manque le jeux de caractère pour l'italique. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où je peux trouver cette police de caractère pour pouvoir avoir accès à l'italique ?

Merci à tous.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2010)

bonjour
c'est sans doute pas la bonne section

par ailleurs
il n'y a pas de "lucida grande italic"
en tous cas par pour mac


----------



## jbwawa (13 Mars 2010)

tu trouveras certainement ce site intéressant :
ww.dafont.com
Bonne recherche...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2010)

bourré de saloperies aussi
faire gaffe


----------

